# Connect Laptop To TV



## Manuman59 (May 12, 2007)

Hi,

I keep waiting for my TV to pack in so that i can buy a new one and connect my computer to it, i don't want to just simply throw it out though as i paid over £1000 for it 15 years ago and it's still working as good as the day i first bought it.

So what i thought was maybe there is a cable out the for doing something like that, something that will connect to my TV's scart socket. 

Is There? I've seen a couple that could possibly be what i am looking for but am unsure.

Forgot to add, i am based in the UK.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

What kind of video outputs do you have on the laptop?

Does the TV only support composite PAL video input on pin #20 of the SCART connector or does it also support any kind of red, green and blue video inputs?


----------



## Manuman59 (May 12, 2007)

Hi

does the VGA connection on the laptop count as video output?

the TV only has the red/yellow/white input, 

i have no idea about the #20 pin on the scart, is there any way i can find out?

thanks


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to check the specification of the laptop and see if the outputs will work with VGA to composite adapter, some do, and some don't. Normally, if the laptop supports that option, the adapter will have come with the computer.


----------



## Manuman59 (May 12, 2007)

Hi 

The laptop i intended using in the first place was a Vista laptop but that only had VGA, i've noticed one of my other laptops, XP, has an s-video output, is there something out there that i can connect my laptops s-video output to the TV's red/yellow/white (composite?) input? wireless would be better. 

If so, is it simply a matter of pluging them in and away you go? would sound as well as video be carried or is that something else that needs to be looked at.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If your TV supports S-Video inputs on pins #15 and #20 of the SCART connector, you should be able to find some type of cable or adapters that will take the S-video and headphone outputs from the computer and plug into the TV's SCART connector. The only way to find out for sure is to read the specifications for your TV set. If you no longer have the owner's manual you may be able to find the information on-line. This would give you the best picture.

You should also be able to find inexpensive S-Video to composite video adapters that would let you connect to the computer's S-video output to the yellow composite video input on the TV. There are also adapter cables to go from the headphone output of the computer to the red and white stereo inputs of the TV. The picture quality may not be as good as using S-Video.


----------

